# Перелом суставных отростков шейных позвонков



## verunshik1973 (14 Июл 2011)

День добрый всем! Очень надеюсь найти тут помощь и ответы на свои вопросы!
В мае этого года я обратилась в поликлинику по поводу боли в шее,был поставлен диагноз остеохондроз.Прошла курс иглоукалывания,который не дал никакого эффекта.А 1 июля случилась травма(в результате дтп),по результатам рентгеновских снимков поставлен диагноз перелом суставного отростка шейного позвонка С6.Была сделана МРТ, которая перелом не показывает! Как такое может быть,и есть ли вообще перелом? Хотя травматолог в поликлинике это ставит под вопросом,а травматолог в больнице перелом фиксирует!!!!
Заранее благодарю за помощь!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Июл 2011)

Наиболее информативным методом при диагностировании переломов костей является рентгенография, а не МРТ. Покажите снимки.


----------



## verunshik1973 (14 Июл 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Наиболее информативным методом при диагностировании переломов костей является рентгенография, а не МРТ. Покажите снимки.


Спасибо большое за внимание! Снимки прилагаю,одни и те же продублировала,но возможно в разном качестве.


----------



## verunshik1973 (14 Июл 2011)

Снимки до аварии тоже есть,травматолог в поликлинике по месту жительства предполагает,что это может быть старая травма.


----------



## verunshik1973 (15 Июл 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Наиболее информативным методом при диагностировании переломов костей является рентгенография, а не МРТ. Покажите снимки.


Прошу прощения,снимки перевёрнуты,повторяю ещё раз,теперь правильно!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Июл 2011)

Где снимки до аварии? Интересует только прямая проекция. Удар был боковой?


----------



## abelar (15 Июл 2011)

Перевернул компьютер (чуть сам шею не сломал)...На первых двух снимках есть перелом бокового отростка С6 , видимо слева (с учетом зеркального расположения снимка).
Для правильного разположения снимка нужно: чтобы чернильная надпись была не в зеркальном отображении. И(или) где буква Л - там лево. где П там право. ЗнАчимые снимки - первые два. Только переверните их вверх ногами....


----------



## verunshik1973 (16 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Где снимки до аварии? Интересует только прямая проекция. Удар был боковой?


Удар был сзади,очень сильный,потом лобовой,потом машина перевернулась.....
Вот снимки до аварии:
Два снимка в разном качестве.


----------



## verunshik1973 (16 Июл 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Перевернул компьютер (чуть сам шею не сломал)...На первых двух снимках есть перелом бокового отростка С6 , видимо слева (с учетом зеркального расположения снимка).
> Для правильного разположения снимка нужно: чтобы чернильная надпись была не в зеркальном отображении. И(или) где буква Л - там лево. где П там право. ЗнАчимые снимки - первые два. Только переверните их вверх ногами....


Пардон...........  разместила нормально повёрнутые! На этих снимках нет букв,есть на старых,врач в больнице говорит что справа,и боли справа....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Июл 2011)

я не вижу перелома.


----------



## verunshik1973 (18 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> я не вижу перелома.


Ясно. Значит свежий......это лучше я думаю(ну если можно так выразиться).Спасибо за консультацию!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Июл 2011)

verunshik1973 написал(а):


> Ясно.



вы не поняли, я НЕ ВИЖУ перелома.


----------



## verunshik1973 (18 Июл 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вы не поняли, я НЕ ВИЖУ перелома.


Я поняла!  Если бы он был старый,думаю было бы хуже,он наверно неправильно бы сросся! Так?


----------

